# Installing AsteriskNOW on SuSE without losing it?



## phreak0ut (Jan 29, 2007)

I want to install AsteriskNOW on my SuSE 10.2. But, according to the site, it says that it will install on the HD by removing the existing linux partition. Its a 436.67MB ISO. Check the source here which is a short video by Mark Spencer who is the founder of Digium giving a demo on it. He says in the video that Asterisk installs with a linux of its own(or didn't I hear it properly??  ) The install looks like the barebone of FC in the video. If you guys come to know how to install it on SuSE or make a triple boot of my system for AsteriskNOW, it would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

duplicate post
reported


----------



## mehulved (Jan 29, 2007)

merged.


----------



## abhasbajpai (May 8, 2007)

i have seen it late
why dont you try trixbox
or just install plane asterisk
you can follow
*astguiclient.sourceforge.net/scratch_install.html
do only asetrisk configuration part leave vicidial
if you need any help do mail me or pm me


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2007)

Just curious, why do you wanna run asterisk? Setting up your own VOIP exchange?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 10, 2007)

Hehehehe  Actually I wanted to set up my own IVR which I use in Windows, but found out that my dial up modem driver provided by Linuxant doesn't support voice, yet  So, I think I need to wait for some more time before I can get something done on linux


----------



## abhasbajpai (May 11, 2007)

get a X100P fxo card plug it in (for $15 and can find in India in metros)
use trixbox with asterisk
(trixbox has the best gui for asterisk)
and enjoy the industrial strength E PBX system
with IVRS and speech to text and even text to speech functions
possibilities with asterisk are enormous..............


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2007)

Yup.. Asterisk IS the industry standard! One field where closed source/proprietary software has not even touched open source software.. Way to go asterisk!


----------



## phreak0ut (May 11, 2007)

Yes!!! I love asterisk and I got to know the power when I saw the demonstration at FOSS.IN/2005 I was simply amazed!!! I again read a review on LFY and that made me decide to install asterisk/trixbox. I'll check with the card. Thanks for that!


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry for digging old thread.
But i wanted to know what exactly is Asterisk......in brief.
I googled a lot but couldnt come to any conclusion 
So someone please explain it very briefly....


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey phreak0ut, hang on, read this
*www.karlkatzke.com/installing-asterisk-on-opensuse-103/

For Open SuSE 10.2 add this repository
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/network:/telephony/openSUSE_10.2/

Please note I got this by googling for "asterisknow opensuse" without the double quotes. I haven't used this software but it looks very interesting


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 9, 2007)

@Nucleus-That's AWESOME!

@Nucleus-That's AWESOME! Thanks a lot for the link. Dang! I don't know if I should have got the Digium telephony card from the US or my 8600GT XXX edition is better 

@Shashank-Asterisk is the world’s leading open source telephony engine and tool kit. Offering flexibility unheard of in the world of proprietary communications, Asterisk empowers developers and integrators to create advanced communication solutions...for free. Hope it helped 

A PBX is a Private Branch eXchange. When you want to make calls out of office,you might need to press a number to get the outside dial-tone. Most commercial PBX is very costly. Asterisk helps us do the job for free!


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 9, 2007)

So is it possible to make Free PC to Phone calls using Asterisk?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, I went through the website and did not understand what it was all about, could you explain phreak0ut


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 9, 2007)

@Shashank-I saw a demo at FOSS.IN/2005 where the guy made a call from his lappy to his office in the US! There are lot of things to be done before you can do that. The official forum might help you out in this.

@Nucleus-Asterisk mainly acts as a software PBX and can also act as a point for VoIP calls. Consider an example of an office(again). When you want to call your colleague in another department, you just lift the phone and dial the internal phone number. Your call is switched internally. In case, you need to make a call to your house, you usually have to press a number, like zero. When you do this, the PBX allows your phone to switch to the extenal telephone exchange, i.e., the exchange from where we get the telephone connection. In commercial hardware PBX, it costs a lot for the equipment and maintenance, whereas Asterisk does the this and a lot of things for free! 


In an article, on Linux For You, the author had setup Asterisk so well, that calls would switch to a particular family member's room if his friend/acquintance call. First, the caller is greeted with a welcome tone, which is recorded by the author, then the caller is asked to press a number to reach a particular member of the family. In another configured feature, if you wish to block telecallers, you put the number on the list and in case they call back, the phones doesn't ring at all, but it just hangs upon the telecaller!! There were lot more things which he had done. I don't remember all of them. I found these 2 to be the coolest. Ofcourse, you can use Asterisk as an answering machine 


You can read a one of the many success stories of using Asterisk at home  *www.chrishardie.com/weblog/archives/2007/10/my-voip-home-phone-setup-using-trixbox.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, its like a PABX at home, got it. Make your PC a PABX with some advanced features (like junk call rejecting, etc. etc.). 
I won't be needing it, thanks for the info anyway, I learnt something new


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jan 10, 2008)

> Ok, its like a PABX at home, got it. Make your PC a PABX with some advanced features (like junk call rejecting, etc. etc.).


its not simple PABX, it has industrial grade phone exchange which is scalable from single line to n lines
as for making pc more then an PABX why don't you think of voip to pstn kind of thing

NucleusKore suppose you are came to delhi for some time may be for study ,or something may be work. your GF is in suppose mumbai and its your home town, there your home phone, and your's GF phone are of same network say airtel, you have a scheme of free calls at night, and when you were in mumbai you chatted to her whole night.
now you are in delhi and you cannot call std for 6 hours a day, but you have unlimited data gprs plan your moblie (right now it shouldd be symbian) in delhi.
now the solution comes
install asterisk at your home configure it with telephone, use fring in delhi to connect to your home asterisk via sip and then make call to your GF same way as you used to talk in mumbai, without spending anything on the call

asterisk is not so complicated if you use elastix
elastix.org/


----------

